# NDFHTA summer rendezvous



## Doogie (Feb 23, 2007)

Anyone know if there are going to be any dealers there?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I'm pretty sure there will be at least 3 there that i know of.

xdeano


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Jeff Summerville
Rick Tischafer


----------

